# Advice for buying a motorhome for me and 3 dogs!



## maddoglady (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi 
I wondered if anyone else had actually fixed cages into their motorhome?

I am looking to buy a motorhome, but will need one that I can use as my only vehicle. I also have the added requirement that I have 3 dogs and I will want to fix dog cages into it as they travel with me pretty much everywhere and I will be using the motorhome to go to dog agility shows all thorugh the summer. I used to have a caravan but will never tow again after it overturned. The dogs were with me but caged in the car and I am so glad they were, so I want them caged in a motorhome too. 

So, what I really want is one with a bed over the drivers seats, so that I can fix cages to one of the seats/beds in the main part. I want a toilet and shower too! I have found the perfect thing thats too big  

Although I haven't been in it I have also seen a nu venture rio quattro which looks pretty perfect. Does anyone know of similar size and layouts? It would also have to be used not new! 

Thanks


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That's a big ask. You might be better to post the maximum length you could manage to drive. It gives people an idea of whether a certain van would suit your purpose.

Our Hymer B544 could fit the bill. It has a drop down over cab bed and a long side bench which could be converted into 3 cages as long as they were not huge ones. The van is about 6m long and fits into most parking spaces as long as there is somewhere to fit the rear overhang such as a grass verge.

We travel with 2 dogs but use harnesses attached to seat belts. The dogs can then lounge on the long bench when we are parked up.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Whilst in France we stayed on an aire and the van next to us
a very big van. Had 10 dogs (Highland terriers)
The dogs travelled in cages at two levels which were in the garage
and the dogs had a flap and could go into the camper


They too travelled around to dog shows etc.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I too would suggest a motorohome with a garage, as most MH's with garages have accesses through from garages to interior of MH. With a little bit of "fixing" I amsure your three dogs would be quite happy in the large space provided by garages.


----------



## dave8819 (Nov 8, 2012)

hi, have you considered a Mazda Bongo?

If you get the aft roof model it will give you a more than adequate bed in the roof. If you need the functionality of a 7 seater, buy the model with the rear split seats, as they fold up when not in use which leaves a huge boot area for carrying dogs. If you are not bothered about having the rear (3rd row) seats, then unbolt and remove them altogether for more space.

Another advantage is that there is a separate rear climate control/air conditioning system, which actually has a duct that goes to the ear seat area, thus keeping your dogs cool in hot weather.

With your dogs on board you still have a 2nd row of seats for passengers. These seats are on rails, so can be slid forward to give even more room in the back for dogs if required.

Bongo's are so easy to drive and are an extremely versatile vehicle.


----------

